# Beautiful handiman workmanship on a shower drain



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is a beauty for you. This is on a remodel that we went into. It is how we found the shower hooked up. :no:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

If you can't find it, grind it!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

That looks like the original elbow. Am I looking at the drain? Got to admit, whoever did this has imagination. A little twisted but colorful.


----------



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> That looks like the original elbow. Am I looking at the drain? Got to admit, whoever did this has imagination. A little twisted but colorful.


 
The floor is the bottom of the shower. 2" reduced to 1-1/2" galv. then into some sort of a rubber hose and back and forth between PVC and ABS. Lovely san tee on the side. No P-trap. One of my guys text this to me from the jobsite. I haven't actually seen this gem in person.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Now THAT is how you de-stress PVC Mr. Biz!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Letterrip said:


> Now THAT is how you de-stress PVC Mr. Biz!!


 Letterrip! How's the hot shower with that lady?? Errr, I means, how the shower with the hot lady?? We all here waiting for the result....


----------



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

letterrip said:


> now that is how you de-stress pvc mr. Biz!!


lol


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> Now THAT is how you de-stress PVC Mr. Biz!!


WIN !!! someone buy this man a coffee asap lolololololololololol my wife asked why i was laughing so hard so i had to dig up the other post to have her read cause i could not speak from laughing so hard ...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Letterrip said:


> Now THAT is how you de-stress PVC Mr. Biz!!


:notworthy:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumber78 said:


> The floor is the bottom of the shower. 2" reduced to 1-1/2" galv. then into some sort of a rubber hose and back and forth between PVC and ABS. Lovely san tee on the side. No P-trap. One of my guys text this to me from the jobsite. I haven't actually seen this gem in person.









Maybe p-traps are optional in the mind of the legend who installed that work of art.


----------

